# Naruto Hidden Shadows:  Forms And Applications [WIP]



## Lord Tentei (Feb 16, 2019)

Below is a walk-through of the character template (below _that_ is the coded format for it, if you would rather copy-paste it and get to work). The walk-through should sufficiently explain each category given in the sheet, though should you find any explanation lacking, make sure to ask a member of Staff about it.

Keep in mind that your character should be as in-theme as possible. Characters that are too far into parody or caricature may be denied. Some exaggeration may be allowed.



*Name:* Pretty self-explanatory. Put your character's name here.
*Age:* Put your character's age here.
*Gender:* Put your character's gender here.
*Height:* Put your character's height here.
*Weight:* Put your character's weight here.
*Rank:* Put your character's rank here. Reference the Villages thread [wip] for information on which ranks are available in the village that you'd like to join.
*Faction of Origin:* Shinobi, Samurai, Monk, or Imperial. Reference this  for the difference between the three.
*Village:* Once again, reference the Villages thread [wip] to check which villages are open for application.
*Bloodline/Clan:* Should you wish your character to come from a clan, list it here. Be sure to spend the CP to be part of the clan if you do.
*Restricted Loan Technique:* In case you don't possess  and wish to have one, you may claim it here, provided it is available. Make sure to list what type of Restricted Technique it is as well. (Item, Status, etc.)
*Appearance:* Write a short description of how your character looks, what they wear, what they sound like, et cetera here.

*History:* List here what might be in your character's autobiography. Make sure to reference the Village Records thread [wip] so that your character's history is in line with that of the general history of their village of birth or residence.
*Personality Traits:* List a few traits that might describe your character's personality. This does not have to be incredibly deep; this only needs to be enough to give a reader a general outline of how your character might act.
*Face Claim:* List the face claim of your character, if you have one.
*Theme Song:* Again, list music here, if you have something in mind for your character.
*Chakra Color:* Each individual has a unique chakra color. List yours here.
*Nindo:* Most shinobi have some general rule of thumb upon which they base their actions and from which their motivations derive. List yours here.
*Character Preferences:* Here, just list a few bulletin points that describe your character. What do they like? What do they dislike? Do they have any major goals? Are there any values they hold in high esteem? What’s their sexual preference and gender orientation?)

This is the first item in the list.
This is the second item in the list.
This is the third item in the list.
This is the fourth item in the list.
*Fighting Styles:* List all of the Fighting Styles and Crafting Methods that you purchase with your starting CP here.
*Attributes:* List the tiers that you have purchased for each attribute below.

_Strength:_ List the tier that you have purchased for Strength here.
_Constitution:_ List the tier that you have purchased for Constitution here.
_Stamina:_ List the tier that you have purchased for Stamina here.
_Reflex:_ List the tier that you have purchased for Agility here.
_Coordination:_ List the tier that you have purchased for Dexterity here.
_Wisdom:_ List the tier that you have purchased for Wisdom here.
*Elements:* List all of the elements that you have purchased for your character here.

*Spent Character Points:* List the amount of Character Points that you have spent here. This is primarily for character creation to make it easier to count where you've spent your allotted points. To make things easy, we recommend listing your purchases(Bloodline - 200, Elements - 1000, etc.)
*Active Character Points:* These are the Character Points spent that count towards your Active Character Point cap. See the Character Points guide in the Rules Section for details on what counts towards this and what doesn't.
*Unspent Character Points:* Denote any left-over Character Points here.
*Total Character Points:* This number should be your Active Character Points + your Unspent Character Points.

*Special Abilities:* You may take an unusual ability that grants you some strange perk, but this must be balanced out by granting yourself an equally-balanced flaw. In theory, this may be anything that your heart desires, but all SAs are subject to approval on a case-by-case basis. If you need help thinking of a Special Ability or a Flaw to balance one out, take a look at other approved character sheets or ask a member of Staff.

*Flaws:* Here's where you'll list your Flaws.

*Might, Will, And Fate Points*
Below, you'll decide which of the three categories you'd like to put the 4 MWF points that you are allotted at character creation into.

Might: You'll list any Might points that you start with here.
Will: You'll list any Will points that you start with here.
Fate: You'll list any Fate points that you start with here.
The character sheet template is in the spoiler below.

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Name:
Age:
Gender:
Height:
Weight:
Rank:
Faction of Origin:* (Shinobi, Samurai, Or Monk)
*Village:* (Konoha, Kiri, Kemuri, Kumo, or Suna)
*Bloodline/Clan:* (Make sure to purchase with CP)
*Restricted Loan Technique:* (Make sure to note what type of restricted loan technique you are receiving. See The Restricted Technique & Loan System for more details.)

*Appearance:*

*History:* (What might be in your autobiography.)
*Personality Traits:* (List a few adjectives that might describe your character's personality.)
*Face Claim:* (If you have one.)
*Theme Song:* (If you have one.)
*Chakra Color:* (Self-explanatory.)
*Nindo:* (Your ninja way)
*Character Preferences:* (Here, just list a few bulletin points about your character. What do they like, what do they dislike? Do they have any major goals? Are there any values they hold in high esteem? What’s their sexual preference and gender orientation?)

*Fighting Styles:
Attributes:*

_Strength:_
_Constitution:_
_Stamina:_
_Reflex:_
_Coordination:_
_Wisdom:_
*Elements:*

*Spent Character Points:
Active Character Points:
Unspent Character Points:
Total Character Points:*

*Special Abilities:* (You may take an unusual or special ability that grants you some strange perk, but this must be balanced out by granting yourself an equally balanced flaw.)

*Flaws:*

*Might, Will, And Fate Points*

Might:
Will:
Fate:





To help with your creation and future builds there is a character cruncher to aid in making your character:

Here [wip]

Simply make a copy of the document and fill it in as you see fit.


----------



## Lord Tentei -- Technique Template (Feb 16, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Name:
Rank:* (E-S)
*Cost:* (in Stamina Points)
*Range:* (in meters)
_Type:_ (Ninjutsu, Genjutsu, Fūinjutsu, Taijutsu, Bukijutsu, Kenjutsu, Kugutsu, etc.)
_Sub-type:_ (Offensive, Defensive, Supplementary, Summoning)
*Elemental Affinity:* (if none, list N/A)
*Notation:* (Hiden, Secret Technique, Kinjutsu, Kekkei Genkai, etc.)
*Handsigns:* (if none, list N/A)
*Lore/Flavor:* (anything about why the technique works the way it does)
*Description:* (describe both the appearance of the process a user of the technique must undergo and the technique itself)
*Drawbacks:* (list all drawbacks)




To create custom techniques, you must do the following:

Make a topic for your character in the "Jutsu Registration" thread, if you do not already have one;
Post the technique using the template;
Wait for approval;
If approved, you are able to train your technique in-character. Do not forget to adhere to the guidelines laid out by the .


----------



## Lord Tentei -- Bloodline Registration (Feb 16, 2019)

*Bloodline Name:* [Name of the Kekkei Genkai/Hiden]
*Clan Name:* [Surname of the clan]
*Leader:* [Leader of the clan. If no eligible PC exists it can be an NPC] 
*Village:* [Which village does this clan reside in?] 

*Clan Description:* [Give a general description of the family and their general history]

*Clan Traits/Characteristics:* [Do clan members have a special insignia? Dress? Culture?]

*Clan Personality:* [Any common personality traits found in the clan?]

*Bloodline Description:* [Here is both the flavor and mechanics aspect of the Bloodline. Explain what it is and how it works and how it translates to the game.]

*Bloodline Limits:* [Explains some disadvantages this clan gives you or counters that inhibit this clan.] 

*Clan Techniques:* [Below list any special techniques related to your clan/bloodline. If you have additional clan Jutsu you wish to be added put them through the Jutsu Registration forums and then PM an Admin/BoD to add them to the clan for you.]

*Name:*
*Rank:* (E-S)
*Cost:* (in Stamina Points)
*Range:* (in meters)
_Type:_ (Ninjutsu, Genjutsu, Fūinjutsu, Taijutsu, Bukijutsu, Kenjutsu, Kugutsu, etc.)
_Sub-type:_ (Offensive, Defensive, Supplementary, Summoning)
*Elemental Affinity:* (if none, list N/A)
*Notation:* (Hiden, Secret Technique, Kinjutsu, Kekkei Genkai, etc.)
*Handsigns:* (if none, list N/A)
*Lore/Flavor:* (anything about why the technique works the way it does)
*Description:* (describe both the appearance of the process a user of the technique must undergo and the technique itself)
*Drawbacks:* (list all drawbacks)

*Number of Members Allowed:* [How many people can join the clan? Staff will likely set this number for you]
*Initial Members:* [Any initial members?]


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Bloodline Name:* [Name of the Kekkei Genkai/Hiden]
*Clan Name:* [Surname of the clan]
*Leader:* [Leader of the clan. If no eligible PC exists it can be an NPC]
*Village:* [Which village does this clan Reside in?]

*Clan Description:* [Give a general description of the family and their general history]

*Clan Traits/Characteristics:* [Do clan members have a special insignia? Dress? Culture?]

*Clan Personality:* [Any common personality traits found in the clan?]

*Bloodline Description:* [Here is both the flavor and mechanics aspect of the Bloodline. Explain what it is and how it works and how it translates to the game.]

*Bloodline Limits:* [Explains some disadvantages this clan gives you or counters that inhibit this clan.] 

*Clan Techniques:* [Below list any special techniques related to your Clan/Bloodline. If you have additional techniques that you wish to be added at a later date, put them through the Jutsu Registration forums and then PM an Admin/BoD to add them to the clan for you.]

*Name:
Rank:* (E-S)
*Cost:* (in Stamina Points)
*Range:* (in meters)
_Type:_ (Ninjutsu, Genjutsu, Fūinjutsu, Taijutsu, Bukijutsu, Kenjutsu, Kugutsu, etc.)
_Sub-type:_ (Offensive, Defensive, Supplementary, Summoning)
*Elemental Affinity:* (if none, list N/A)
*Notation:* (Hiden, Secret Technique, Kinjutsu, Kekkei Genkai, etc.)
*Handsigns:* (if none, list N/A)
*Lore/Flavor:* (anything about why the technique works the way it does)
*Description:* (describe both the appearance of the process a user of the technique must undergo and the technique itself)
*Drawbacks:* (list all drawbacks)
*Number of Members Allowed:* [How many people can join the clan? Staff will likely set this number for you]
*Initial Members:* [Any initial member?]


----------

